# Protection Ecran



## Vladimok (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous quelle différence il y a entre les protections Moshi iVisor XT et iVisor AG pour iPad.

Merci


----------



## XM18 (1 Décembre 2013)

Le premier est extra "clair" le second anti reflet. Je conseille le premier vivement.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Décembre 2013)

Merci

Le problème est de trouver ces protections, très peux de personne les commercialises.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Apparemment, ça se trouve sans problème sur amazon.fr


----------



## Vladimok (1 Décembre 2013)

J'ai déjà chercher sur amazon mais je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2013)

Moshi iVisor XT : Moshi 99MO020914 iVisor XT Protection Ecran Premium pour New iPad 2 3 4 transparent Noir: Amazon.fr: Informatique


----------



## Vladimok (1 Décembre 2013)

Pour iPad 2 3 4, mais pas le 5 (ipad air)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> Pour iPad 2 3 4, mais pas le 5 (ipad air)



OK, mais c'était un peu difficile à deviner au vu de ton post initial qui ne précisait pas le type d'iPad&#8230;


On le trouve ici : Protection d?écran iPad Air Moshi iVisor XT - Noire :: MobileFun.fr (à voir s'ils se réapprovisionnent rapidement).

Ou encore ici : http://www.accessandgo.fr/ordinateu...r-transparente-ivisor-xt-moshi-noire-9126.php


----------



## Vladimok (1 Décembre 2013)

Oui j'aurai du préciser que c'était pour l'ipad air.


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

pour l'ipad air tu va sur le cite MOBILEFUN .FR tu va trouver ton bonheur
il  y a méme des minies enceinte bluethoot VEHO 360 qui envoient 
@+


----------

